# 70 lbs of pissed off fury (pic)



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Got a little ADC turtle control going on. Caught this male and female today. That makes 4 in 24 hours.

Both were 35 lbs.

If I get a 50 lb'er, I'm gonna get a mount! (freeze dried)

Until I hit the magic number, these guys get relocated.

Beautiful animals though.

Had to jump in the lake and bare hand one of them cause they were just swimming laps around my trap


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm looking at those things thru the computer screen and those mouths scare me


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Its a great idea in a way that you are relocating them. However, they breed on a GPS as to where they hatched. They will probably never breed again anyways, as they won't have a spot to lay their eggs.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

:yikes:

Nice pic!


----------



## walleyeguy54 (Feb 7, 2009)

Jump in the water ?:coco: Just kiddin


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Its a great idea in a way that you are relocating them. However, they breed on a GPS as to where they hatched. They will probably never breed again anyways, as they won't have a spot to lay their eggs.


 
I did not know that. Thats interesting.



Perhaps I'll keep a few for eating. I absolutely love turtle meat, but it takes me longer to process one of these guys than it takes for me to do a deer.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I gotta go with the jump in the water thing 

Great pic, thanks for sharing it. How many do you get a year? Ever eat them?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

:lol::lol::lol: Jason you are the man..........taste like chicken? 

I use to catch them bare handed too when I was young...........many years ago :lol:.


----------



## mrelkman (Dec 6, 2007)

Very Cool Pic, your smile says it all for you . The turtles, I think they feela little different :banghead3


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> I did not know that. Thats interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps I'll keep a few for eating. I absolutely love turtle meat, but it takes me longer to process one of these guys than it takes for me to do a deer.


Good of you to release them if you are not going to harvest them.
They are pretty neat animals........................the bottom of the 
food chain.

Just so you know, you can injure them by picking them up be the 
tail...............just a FYI. 

I have three of them on my pond that are fun to watch and play with. Whenever I am feeding my fish, they will come over to the dock and eat fish food with the fish. I can get them to come right to the dock and they will lay there floating looking up at me for more pellets. Kids love to feed them.

I did relocate a big one a few years ago to our hunting camp. I never weighed him, but he was 39" overall, head extended to tail.
His shell was 18 1/2" x 15". One of the bigger one's I've ever seen 
in this area. 

One other interesting fact. They do'nt need to breed every year........................the female can hold sperm for several years, using it as she needs it. Nature take's care of it's own.:lol:


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Eat em


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Perhaps I'll keep a few for eating. I absolutely love turtle meat, but it takes me longer to process one of these guys than it takes for me to do a deer.


I'll trade ya some more mahogany for a few of those!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

bucko12pt said:


> Good of you to release them if you are not going to harvest them.
> They are pretty neat animals........................the bottom of the
> food chain.
> 
> ...


 
Neat stuff!

18 1/2 shell...:yikes: These were 15 1/2. You no doubt had a 50+ pounder there.

(I also try not to use their tail as a handle if I'm not going to keep them. I just grabbed them up for a quick snapshot)

Also, I noticed protrusions on the rear of the females shell were much more rounded than the pointed tips on the male. Is this another identifing feature?

Also, yes, I eat turtle. Best way I've found is to debone the meat, pressure cook it (make it more tender) and then fry it, make chowder, etc. Excellent table fare!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pic! I can't wait to show my son, he loves turtles, snakes, lizards etc..


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PaleRider said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Jason you are the man..........taste like chicken?
> 
> I use to catch them bare handed too when I was young...........many years ago :lol:.


 
Russ...You were young once? :lol: J/K!

I hear you used to use rocks to catch turtles....


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Russ...You were young once? :lol: J/K!
> 
> I hear you used to use rocks to catch turtles....


:lol::lol::lol:..........yes, why I remember the time I.............Hmmm now what was I going to say?

I am deadly with a rock, don't mess with me if I'm holding  .


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

that is a great pic


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey Jason thought you may like this.










I recently came by this picture the little boy is my Dad (92 in January) standing next to his father, guess they liked Snappers back then too.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome pic Russ! You'll have to ask him if they trapped turtles regularly back then.


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL
I saw that up at the top of the forums in recent pics. Looked like a Kangaroo.:lol:

Nice pic's guys.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

WOODS said:


> LOL
> I saw that up at the top of the forums in recent pics. Looked like a Kangaroo.:lol:
> 
> Nice pic's guys.




Heck just spit diet coke all over my keyboard....:lol: Kangaroo, damn what you been drinking......:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

With the black and white all i could see was the white under belly and tail. Thanks for the pic , glad you had a good laugh.:lol: I did too.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Good thing you have them facing the camera and not .......YIKES!! Big turts.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

furandhides said:


> Its a great idea in a way that you are relocating them. However, they breed on a GPS as to where they hatched. They will probably never breed again anyways, as they won't have a spot to lay their eggs.



Incorrect, natural instincts will drive them to breed and reproduce. Even wild caught snappers have breed and hatched eggs. If there are conditions that induce their natural instinct, breeding and egg laying will take place.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Awesome pic Russ! You'll have to ask him if they trapped turtles regularly back then.


Hey Jason,

This turtle (not Kangaroo :lol: ) was caught at Lakeville Lake I'm guessing 1924-25 on a rod and reel. Dad said they cut the head off and he put a broom handle in the decapitated mouth and it bit the handle in to. He said he has eaten turtle on several occasions but I guessing it was not the targeted quarry. My grandfather died not to long after this in a duck hunting accident (drown boat capsized). My dad claims there are seven different favors of meat in a turtle (he's going on 92 and has been known to spin some yarns ) he still enjoys hunting and fishing with my son and I.


----------

